# New project by University of Amsterdam



## OB research

*Academic research on how your personality influences your performance at work*

We are investigating how your personality and job-related attitudes affect your job performance, and vice versa. Participation in this survey will give you the opportunity to find out more about the relationship between yourself and your employer, and how your job-related attitudes and/or behaviors compare with those of other employees.

Please contact us to find out more details or participate: [email protected]


----------

